# Mud and rain



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Rain, mud, and lots of it! :'(
It's been raining pretty much all day here in somerset. 
The dogs were caked , the car is covered inside and out :-\
Willows face says it all... 
There were four dogs in the lintran. My v , two cockers and a labradoodle.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Weather is funny, isn't it...

We had still had on snow Sunday, all molten by Wednesday. And, on Thursday we freeze our behind again.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Vida the UK has had so much rain since last May that I tried of the mud. I don't actually mind the rain bit it is the mud that is starting to get really old!!

Well Mac doesn't mind either. He is though sick of being wiped down with a towel!


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Amen to the weather being crazy... here in Central Ohio this week .... we had a glorious day of 69 degrees (which is wonderful in Ohio in mid winter), the dogs and I hit the woods, hiking the hills and exploring. Little Izzy at 10 weeks was so happy she wasn't shivering like a leaf! Then we had rain... which of course produced immediate mud for the girls to run in in the back yard, then a 40 degree drop night before last with wild wind and snow.
This morning got up to single digit temps and a windchill of -10 degrees below 0! And expecting more snow for the next several days. And I moved back to my home state from 12 years in Southwest Florida to this! :-\


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

If you guys want to see crazy weather, half our country is flooded, the other on fire and temps rocket from minuses to 50 degress celcius. We've gone from the wettest three years ever to no rain for a month. Mt Hotham is on fire with the fire fighters fighting the fire while snow falls......... It's slightly surreal.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

as PIKE has said before - Dirty trucks - tired pups & lonely wiVes - MUST V HUNTING SEASON !!!!!


----------

